# FUNNY PLACE NAMES



## whiteghost (Oct 10, 2006)

Recently, on a vacation to Tasmania (try as I might to explain, my wife failed to understand September was cold down there at that time of year) we came across some funny Aussie place names... such as "Black Charlies Opening"_ I refrain from asking which opening_ "break-me neck-hill" (_obviously Aussies and hills don't go well together_) and "bust-me-gall hill". So i was wondering if anyone had found other placenames like that?


----------



## Scott Huish (Oct 10, 2006)

Boring, Oregon


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 10, 2006)

There are a few real funny named villages in Amish country in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania...


----------



## Doug.T (Oct 10, 2006)

Newfoundland has some great names :

    * Jerry's Nose
    * Nick's Nose Cove
    * Come-by-Chance
    * Blow-me-down
    * Lushes Bight
    * Bumble Bee Bight
    * Ha Ha Bay
    * Run-by-guess
    * Bleak Joke Cove
    * Calves Nose
    * Nancy Oh
    * Little Looping Harbour
    * Snake's Bight
    * Joe Batt's Arm
    * Dildo


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 10, 2006)

one I forgot to add is a placew in Queensland called Yorkie's Knob


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 11, 2006)

The English specialise in silly place names. Some of them unintentional, but I always liked the postcard of a T-junction in Kent. Left is Ham, right is Sandwich.

In the Blue Mountains west of Sydney, there's Valley Heights...

Denis


----------



## Bruno_x (Oct 11, 2006)

North-Easth Belgium : Eksel
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=14&ll=51.152863,5.394459&spn=0.024388,0.057163&t=h&om=1


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Oct 11, 2006)

A couple of place names from England that bring a smirk to my face are 'Nether Wallop' and 'Middle Wallop'.....


----------



## Pyromantic (Oct 11, 2006)

There is no town that lives up to it's name in the uk other than Hull (pronounced hell!)


----------



## mrhartley (Oct 11, 2006)

I lived in a town called Staines

I was born in a town called Egham.

I bet Egham must sound odd to a few here although not really funny names.


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Norway


----------



## smokenack (Oct 11, 2006)

Pratts Bottom, Kent, England


----------



## Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

From my home state of Indiana

Floyds Knob
French Lick (home town of Larry Bird if anyone follows basketball)
Gnaw Bone


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 11, 2006)

There is this place in Austria I can't put here...
name starts with an F
and ends with king...
also a C and a U... but not necessarily in that order...

It's on Wikipedia as well...


----------



## Oaktree (Oct 11, 2006)

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Norway



There's one in Michigan too:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan

Per the writeup, Hell, Michigan sponsors a 10 mile "Run through Hell" and, due to its climate, Hell freezes over several times a year.


----------



## milesUK (Oct 11, 2006)

In Delamer Forest, here in Cheshire, there is scribbled on a tree trunk (at ground level!) the words "No Brains Hill". It's on a mountain bike route of course!

An actual place name though is "Teggs Nose" country park near Macclesfield.


----------



## hatman (Oct 11, 2006)

Close to home:
Belchertown, Massachusetts
Ware, Massachusetts (known across the country as the town that can't be licked)

Been there, done that...
Intercourse, Pennsylvania
Dingman's Ferry, Pennsylvania

Of course, John Forster wrote a song about the Town Signs here in Massachusetts:

Every year I drive out to Cape Cod for the last part of June.
Leave the city by ten and you're there in the late afternoon.
On the way there's a village called Marion that you pass through.
The first time I approached it, I'll always remember the sign that came into view.
It said, "Entering Marion." 
And I thought, "What a fun little sign!"
But the feeling of entering Marion
Had a kick that was hard to define...
A rapturous rush, a physical flush,
Chills up and down the spine.
For the few minutes I was in Marion
All Massachusetts was mine.

(spoken) Well, it got to be kind of an annual thing...the event that would start each vacation off with a bang!

Then one year--who knows why?--I decided to try a new route.
So I got out my map and I traced one I thought was a beaut.
After driving all morning, I came to the top of a hill,
Where a sign stood before me that promised a new kind of thrill.

It said, "Entering Beverly,"
Which was lovely and not overbuilt.
And the pleasure of entering Beverly
Far outweighed any feelings of guilt.
I could say I'm contrite but it wouldn't be right,
For the truth is that later that day,
I found myself entering Sharon.
It was there. So was I. We enjoyed it. Hey, what can I say?

By the next year I'd try any route, just for novelty's sake.
I was cursed with a thirst that no single township could slake.
Oh, at the wheel I looked calm but inside I was running amok,
When a sign in the road dead ahead sent me straight into shock:

"Entering Lawrence." 
My God! I was out of control.
And I'd no sooner finished with Lawrence
Than Boom! I was entering Lowell.
Then I backtracked and re-entered Lawrence,
Then Quincy and Norton as well.
Around midnight I pulled into Athol
And flopped in a fleabag motel.

I slept fitfully in my clothing
And awoke in a pool of sweat and self-loathing.
Lying there, feeling lower than carrion,
A name came clear as a clarion.
I jumped in my car
And before very far--

I was entering Marion.
How totally, wonderfully great!
How grand to be entering Marion
After tramping all over the state.
Every sleaze-bucket burb,
Every tryst by the curb
Had really just helped me to find
I'm happiest entering Marion.
I guess I'm the Marion kind.
Oh yes, I'm the Marion kind.


----------



## Oaktree (Oct 11, 2006)

There are some pretty sweet ones listed here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_names_considered_unusual

like:

Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg, Massachusetts

or


Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, Anglesey, Wales

or

Krungthepmahanakornamornratanakosinmahintarayutthayamahadilokphopnopparatrajathaniburirom
udomrajaniwesmahasatharnamornphimarnavatarnsathitsakkattiyavisanukamprasit, Thailand

or the city in Texas (only in Texas) which renamed itself from Clark to Dish so its residents would each get a free satellite TV dish.


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 11, 2006)

after I posted the start of this thread, my nephew sent me a pic of himself standing beside a roadsign to place called Wank (somewhere in france near Nice).....which immediately begged the question (since he stood in front of the arrow) "was it a description,  an instruction, an advertisement, a quxxr (strike that and let's say quaint) French ritual for gaining entry to the place  or what his partner told him to do for s*x that night?"


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 11, 2006)

> Been there, done that...
> Intercourse, Pennsylvania


I was wondering if anyone would pick up on my post, about Lancaster County, Pennsylvania.  In addition to the place you referenced, there is also Blue Ball, Bird-in-Hand, and Paradise in that county.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 12, 2006)

> There are a few real funny named villages in Amish country in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania...



I'm sure you were referring to Paradise & Intercourse, but what about Climax?

Imagine the laughs a bunch of high schoolers on the way to games going through there..."Do we Climax before or after Intercourse..."   I'm, sure the Amish had something else in mind at the time (all kidding aside right now).

How about the gas fields in Noodle, Texas?

As for strange names, how's (yes, where I lived a few years ago), Aguanga, CA?

Smitty


----------



## Doug.T (Oct 13, 2006)

Big Bone Lick State Park, Kentucky
http://www.c-wilkie.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/jokes/images/big_bone_lick.jpg

Fate, Texas
http://www.mccullagh.org/db9/9/fate.jpg


----------



## jmckeone (Oct 16, 2006)

Went to a town named Regina in Sasketchewan this summer ... and yes ... it does rhyme


----------

